# Carte S-ATA dans Power Mac G4 MDD



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

'Soir à tous,

Avant de me lancer j'aimerais vous poser la question suivante :

J'ai un disque dur de 500 Gb en S-ATA, que j'aimerais mettre dans mon futur G4 MDD.

Est ce qu'il va supporter la carte S-ATA ? (j'ai un adaptateur S-ATA > Molex pour l'alim)

Et va t'il supporter un disque dur de 500 Gb ?

(Seagate 500Gb 7200 trs s-ata)

Merci.


----------



## TenebraeBass (30 Mai 2010)

Salut, 
J'ai une carte s-ata Sonnet Tempo Serial ATA et je l'utilise avec un disque dur de 160 Go, ça fonctionne très bien dans mon MDD. Je n'ai jamais testé 500 Go par contre. Je ne suis pas un expert du fonctionnement des disques durs, mais voici ce que me dit les spécifications de la Sonnet Tempo Serial ATA : 48-bit LBA support for drives larger than 137GB.

D'après moi, et corrigez-moi si je me trompe, si ta machine ne le prends pas, tu va pouvoir utiliser ton disque quand même, mais à capacité réduite (137 Go??).

Dans ton cas, quelle carte SATA pensait-tu utiliser?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA1/6876-Carte_PCI_S_ATA.html

Puisque le demarrage d'un système d'exploitation est possible avec celle ci.


----------



## chreo (13 Août 2010)

Salut,

suite à ton dernier message:
"
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SATA1/68...PCI_S_ATA.html

Puisque le demarrage d'un système d'exploitation est possible avec celle ci.
"
As-tu pu tester cette carte dans ton Mac?

Elle ressemble comme 2 gouttes d'eau à la Sonnet Tempo SATA PCI mais si il n'y a pas un bios spécifique pour qu'un Mac Boot dessus......
ça risque de ne rien faire du tout...

Peux-tu m'en dire plus?

A+

chreo


----------

